# Apple wood sticks



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

I put in one of those hanging toys from the pet store into my mice cage because I thought they would love it and they do. I had it in my guinea pigs cage but they didn't really play with it and it had apple wood sticks on it for them to chew on and I forgot until I saw the mice chewing on it that maybe it's not good for them? Do any of you know if it's bad for them?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but apple and pear trees are fine. What you want to avoid are stone fruit tees. Seed fruit trees are fine.


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a treat you can find at Walmart in the guinea pig section and it's called apple wood sticks and small animals can chew and eat it and I didn't know if mice could.

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in Denmark, we don't have Walmart  but my guess would be that they are fine for mice.


----------

